# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  ИХ БЫЛО 2 ПОДРУГИ...

## Lucky13

Позавчера посмотрел новости......2 девочки из лобни....выпрыгнули......точнее спрыгнули....и сразу в голову лезут мысли......почему кто-то может решиться на это....странно....странно то что кто-то это делает с лёгкостью....а кто-то не может на это решиться долгое время....странно то что те люди у которых ещё всё впереди делают это.....а у кого всё позади не могут..... ПОЧЕМУ???
ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ ВАШЕ МНЕНИЕ.

----------


## XoMKa

Я тоже эт смотрел. Деовчки то маленькие были вроде 13-14 лет???
Темболее кажется что одна подговорила другую типа за компанию так часто бывает, возраст такой :Frown:

----------


## Lucky13

ДА...14 лет......дело всё в том что они были совершенно адекватны... и одна из версий то что они это сделали из-за проблем в школе...но как на самом деле никто не знает. да и суть темы немного не в этом....

----------


## Lucky13

http://vk.com/feed#/id137023742 вот одна их них...

----------


## Игорёк

юношеский максимализм.

----------


## Lucky13

ок....а когда взрослые люди это делают....тогда что?

----------


## StupidGirl

> ок....а когда взрослые люди это делают....тогда что?


 Имелось в виду, наверное, что именно этот случай можно трактовать как всплеск юношеского максимализма

----------


## Lucky13

возможно....но тут поражает ещё решительность этих девочек, подумайте -  сколько нужно смелости что бы это сделать, кто-нибудь стоял из вас на крыше дома или на высоком балконе и думал о том что сейчас или не сейчас, и вспомните что вы ощущали в тот момент...трудно представить просто

----------


## Another

Я вот одно чето не понимаю. Причем тут тот случай который показали по ТВ? Я тоже вчера случайно застал такое в новостях. Еще там говорилось что наша страна на первом месте по суициду среди подростков!
Так то оно странно что люди уходят так рано. Может в школе им плохо жилось раз по "вроде 13-14 лет" или может как часто бывает не взаимная любовь у подростков.

Бывает короче....

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Стоял на высоком балконе много много раз...Ощущал раздражение и желание еще чуть пожить.Потом злость из-за того что не совершил и не желание пожить даже чуть.Вообще с прыжками темная история...

----------


## Lucky13

случай этот....я понимаю что таких случаев много....тысячи...дело немного не в этом...от куда у девочек столько решительности, смелости это сделать....ведь это очень трудно( я по крайней мере так думаю)

----------


## Lucky13

> Стоял на высоком балконе много много раз...Ощущал раздражение и желание еще чуть пожить.Потом злость из-за того что не совершил и не желание пожить даже чуть.Вообще с прыжками темная история...


 и я..но один раз, не смогу сказать когда, но недавно, очень недавно, и вот история...когда стоишь инстинкт наверное срабатывает тупой самосохраннения...а потом можно и злость назвать что не сделал...странно как-то(

----------


## StupidGirl

Почитала в интернете...что-то я не очень понимаю их мотивов, или всё намного глубже, чем то, что осветили СМИ?

----------


## Lucky13

в сми сказано что кто-то не верит что сами ( одна из версий ), а кто-то просто говорит что из-за того что они 2 недели школы прогуляли...

----------


## zmejka

Lucky13, в таком возрасте не осознается еще, что смерть - это НАВСЕГДА...это еще мысли типа "вот я умру, и буду смотреть, как вы все будете да мной плакать"  :Smile:

----------


## StupidGirl

Я читала, что одна из девочек в предсмертной записке написала, что "лучше умереть, чем слышать претензии", ну или что-то в этом роде.
И если честно, как бы я не была расположена к суициду, такой мотив я понять не могу.

----------


## Unity

У каждого сущего человеческого существа, у каждой сущей на Земле души, бесспорно, есть своё _больное место_ – свой список/свод «невозможных действий» - аз, к примеру, ранее физически не мог сказать «…Доброго дня» в ближайшем магазине – и даже поход за хлебом превращался в Пытку для меня – и мне казалось – лучше Голодать, нежели как-либо соприкоснуться с иной душой в магазине, по пути к нему... Социофобия – да, действительно, граничащая с безумием, парализующая, сковывающая волю – понуждающая, скорее, умереть, нежели вновь сталкиваться с людьми в будущем... 
Да, понимаю, - всё это _фантастически_ звучит – словно бы нелепый вымысел – но уверяю: ещё месяц тому назад всё именно так и было – и многие годы до того.

Может быть, критика и входила в «запрещённый список» тех погибших девочек?.. Возможно, слышать коий-то укор в свой адрес хрупкие их души _не могли_, предпочитая Смерть этой дальнейшей Грязи?..

Все мы уникальны – разны – ну и нет тех шаблонов, эталонов/норм, по которым бы нас судили – что «нормально», а что нет. У каждого свои сильные и слабые стороны – и уже _отталкиваясь от этого_ стоит формировать своё отношение к душе – к ребёнку – а иначе... 
Новости – Итог... 

P.S. Что для Вас – пустяк – для иного – Пытка – и наоборот. Это Суть. Каждый бесподобен и судить о прочих _по себе_ – фундаментальная Ошибка...

----------


## zmejka

Unity , ну, про причины - это понятно...просто - я думаю - в таком возрасте проще убить себя - инстинкт самосохранения еще не работает адекватно... часто такие дети после попытки не могут даже толком обьяснить,чего они хотели добиться этим...не понимают, что их бы уже не было, и они уже не смогли бы увидеть, плачет кто то за ними, или нет...  вот покажи маленькому ребенку змею (   :Smile:  ) - он не будет ее бояться, так как не понимает, что это опасно... так же такие дети не понимают еще толком, что смерть - это навсегда....

----------


## June

> Unity , ну, про причины - это понятно...просто - я думаю - в таком возрасте проще убить себя - инстинкт самосохранения еще не работает адекватно... часто такие дети после попытки не могут даже толком обьяснить,чего они хотели добиться этим...не понимают, что их бы уже не было, и они уже не смогли бы увидеть, плачет кто то за ними, или нет...  вот покажи маленькому ребенку змею (   ) - он не будет ее бояться, так как не понимает, что это опасно... так же такие дети не понимают еще толком, что смерть - это навсегда....


 Думаю дело не в возрасте. Есть 20-летние и 50-летние самоубийцы. Есть люди того же возраста, проклинающие каждый свой день, но так и не рашающиеся избавить себя от мучений. Вопрос - почему для одних людей это так просто, а для других невыносимо тяжело?

----------


## zmejka

June, я не про 20 лет, я про ~ 16... эти несколько лет очень многое меняют, я считаю...

----------


## zmejka

кстати, считается, что людям, раньше  всерьез не задумывающимся о су,легче убить себя при возникновении каких то трудностей чем тем,кто много задумывается об этом и много об этом знает...

----------


## yourschizophrenia

В подростковом возрасте меньше думаешь о последствиях, как мне кажется. там больше идет концентрация на себе и своих проблемах. вообще, причина у них была странная. меня вот тоже унижали в школе, причем кл. руководительница, а не сверстники, но убивать себя из-за этого? для меня это было как поражение. 
но мне кажется о истинных причинах для су у этих девочек мы не знаем и не узнаем уже. думаю у них были еще причины.

----------


## June

Про подростков все понятно.
Непонятно другое: почему среди людей одного возраста находятся те, кто совершает самоубийство, и те, кто продолжает терпеть? Толоко ли потому, что первым было тяжелее, чем вторым? Что отличает первых от вторых?

----------


## zmejka

June, я считаю, что челоаеку с психрасстройством, скажем, намного труднее убить себя, чем здоровому человеку, так как психическое расстройство сильно ослабляет волю...

----------


## Takhisis

не вполне согласна с мнением, высказанным ранее - относительно того, что дети толком не понимали, что они делают.  На мой взгляд, 12-14 лет - это уже более чем достаточный возраст, чтобы иметь некие экзистенциальные представления и сопутствующие им переживания. Возможно, проблемы в школе послужили всего лишь триггером механизма или внешним ("официальным") поводом для самоубийства, а сами причины были значительно глубже и серьезнее. 

мне кажется, эмоциональные скачки в силу возрастной гормональной перестройки обусловили легкость этого шага для них (имеется в виду выбор способа). Инстинкт самосохранения может работать нормально, но сильный эмоциональный всплеск способен запросто его перекрыть на некоторое время - и этого времени хватит для совершения желаемого. 
это дает детям некоторые преимущества перед взрослыми (в частности, в детях больше столь недостающей иногда решимости), но в конце концов может сыграть с ними злую шутку. Кто знает, к чему бы они пришли, если бы обстоятельно и логично  - без лишних эмоций - рассмотрели бы плюсы и минусы суицида в их ситуации.

----------


## Влад

Жаль и девчёнок, и родных их...

----------


## xomar

Могу сказать (как ровесник )Что скорее они пережили всплеск каких-то негативных эмоций и не смогли сгладить 
его и решили уйти а не терпеть.

----------


## Stille

> Могу сказать (как ровесник )Что скорее они пережили всплеск каких-то негативных эмоций и не смогли сгладить 
> его и решили уйти а не терпеть.


 Всплеск может и был, но они уже больше года об этом размышляли..Это было не на эмоциях, а обдуманный поступок.

----------


## одинокая странница

Дело в том что те кто не видел смерти не осознает ее.  Человек не может поверить что его может не быть а тут еще коллективный. Люди ищут виноватых- а кто виноват кроме их самих? Интернет? Телевиденье или отсутствие мозга?

----------


## Stille

> Позавчера посмотрел новости......2 девочки из лобни....выпрыгнули......точнее спрыгнули....и сразу в голову лезут мысли......почему кто-то может решиться на это....странно....странно то что кто-то это делает с лёгкостью....а кто-то не может на это решиться долгое время....странно то что те люди у которых ещё всё впереди делают это.....а у кого всё позади не могут..... ПОЧЕМУ???
> ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ ВАШЕ МНЕНИЕ.


 Кстати очевидцы потом сказали, что перед тем, как прыгнуть они кричали, плакали..Возможно в последний момент и передумали, но как говорится "Когда летишь с моста, ты понимаешь, что твои проблемы решаемы. Кроме одной. Ты уже летишь с моста."

----------


## June

Чиновник: О суициде думает каждая вторая девочка

РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 10 февраля. О самоубийстве думает каждая вторая девочка и каждый четвертый мальчик, заявил начальник отдела министерства образования Ростовской области Петр Серов.

По его словам, большинство суицидов (62%) дети и подростки совершают из-за конфликтов и неблагополучия.

"В прошлом году в Ростовской области количество самоубийств выросло в 1,4 раза. Было зарегистрировано 24 попытки самоубийства и 28 завершенных суицидов", – сообщил заместитель губернатора Ростовской области Игорь Гуськов, цитирует 161.ru.

"Динамика роста в области в два раза ниже общероссийской, но тенденция очень тревожная. Из года в год число суицидов среди детей растет", — подчеркнул чиновник.

По данным уполномоченного по правам детей Павла Астахова, каждый год в России совершают самоубийства более 1,5 тыс. детей. "Покушений на самоубийство в три-четыре раза больше. Точное число скрывается", — сообщил Астахов.

"Например: по данным Минздравсоцразвития в 2010 году совершено 983 самоубийства детей, по данным Росстата -1576, по данным Уполномоченного — 1800", — сообщил Астахов, отметив, что Россия вышла на первое место в мире по подростковым суицидам в возрасте 15-19 лет и занимает одно из первых мест в Европе по детским суицидам.

"За последние три года из-за отсутствия системной работы по оказанию помощи и профилактике детских суицидов мы потеряли более 5 тыс. невинных детей", — сообщил Астахов.

----------


## Frozen Dead

Недавно слышал в новостях как власть борется с абортами. Там неделя тишины вроде того дают подумать женщине неделю перед абортом может передумает, потом хотят запретить рекламу частных абортариев, вообще запретить, возможно сделают аборты дико дорогими... Интересно, допустим люди будут больше рожать = чтобы многие дети в итоге совершили СУ. Просто бесит такое поверхностное решение проблемы как будто родить главное... Если будут условия для жизни дети сами появятся и не будут прыгать с крыш ): Ну что за жизнь...

----------


## одинокая странница

Если жизнь дана значит так надо. жизнь дается не просто потому что там 2 человека сделали тело-тело без души это мертворождение. Если душа должна была воплотиться а это недопустили это есть плохо. И значит позже за это ответят.
Не зависимо от условии . В войну рожали и дети с крыш не прыгали. Картофельные очистки жрали в холоде с искалеченными родителями и жили и хотели жить. И находили чему радоваться. 
А сейчас .... Уже 6 детских суицидов.   Люди вы что??? Что происходит ? 

Не хватает внимания родителей? а раньше лучше было? Не хватает денег? Признания?
Я работала с детьми от 4до 16. Родители которых в тюрьмах, у которых нет ни дома ни детства. Но они живут и находят чему радоваться. Есть свои увлечения.  они сильные. 
Так чего вам нехватает? Небо для всех одно. одно солнце

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

За неделю было 4 суицыда, две этих+парень сын банкира выпрыгнул с 17-го этажа+школьник из Якутска повешался и вот сегодня сообщили ещё одна с 24-го этажа!

----------


## одинокая странница

По-моему это действие социального прогруза.

----------


## June

> А сейчас .... Уже 6 детских суицидов.   Люди вы что??? Что происходит ?


 На самом деле детских суицидов намного больше. Я уже писал, что по оценке Астахова - 1800 в год (на 2010 год), т.е. получается в среднем 5 детей в день убивают себя только в нашей стране. И это началось не на прошлой неделе. Это было всегда. Просто сейчас СМИ активно об этом пишут. Почему именно сейчас - не знаю.




> В войну рожали и дети с крыш не прыгали.
> а раньше лучше было?


 Многие пишут, что во время войны уровень самоубийств снижается. Этому можно найти несколько объяснений:
1) Во время войны мало кто считает количество самоубийц. Есть дела и поважнее. Смертность была настолько высока, что порой хоронить было некогда и некому. Какой уж там учет самоубийц.
2) Во время войны ты знаешь, что живешь в самое плохое время, и дальше, если доживешь, будет только лучше. А в мирное время многие понимают, что лучше уже не будет, дальше будет только хуже.

Еще удивляють людям, которые говорят, что во время войны не болели. Болели, целыми дивизиями умирали от инфекций. Только вот больничный никто не выписывал.

----------


## Stille

> За неделю было 4 суицыда, две этих+парень сын банкира выпрыгнул с 17-го этажа+школьник из Якутска повешался и вот сегодня сообщили ещё одна с 24-го этажа!


 И в нашем городе..Один мальчик с балкона спрыгнул, другой повесился..

----------


## June

> И в нашем городе..Один мальчик с балкона спрыгнул, другой повесился..


 Да это какая-то хорошо скоординированная пиар-акция. Ведь они всегда прыгали и вешались, но вдруг об этом начали писать, одновременно, в разных городах, как по команде. Становится интересно. (не хватает смайлика, жующего попкорн)

----------


## Elisavetta

Хоть бы о родителях подумали, дурочки!

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Да это какая-то хорошо скоординированная пиар-акция. Ведь они всегда прыгали и вешались, но вдруг об этом начали писать, одновременно, в разных городах, как по команде. Становится интересно. (не хватает смайлика, жующего попкорн)


 Кстати, ничего не напоминает? В 2004, кажется, когда еще МС функционировал, были такие люди: мальчик из питера и девочка из Прибалтики. В питере с крыши спрыгнули, связавшись наручниками. Когда услышал и прочитал в Интернете, сразу их вспомнил. 
А эти две девочки на форумах не были, случайно?

----------


## Lucky13

за 2 недели 7 случаев...............что происходит? http://www.newsru.com/russia/13feb2012/diana.html

----------


## June

> за 2 недели 7 случаев...............что происходит?


 Происходит лавинный эффект. Один журналист написал о суициде, остальные подхватили.

Если верить статистике, за 2 недели в среднем происходит около 70 подростковых суицидов, так что вам еще не обо всех рассказывают.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Чёта жесть ещё одна 16 лет с 24-го этажа сиганула... ждём дальше что будет....

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Происходит лавинный эффект. Один журналист написал о суициде, остальные подхватили.
> 
> Если верить статистике, за 2 недели в среднем происходит около 70 подростковых суицидов, так что вам еще не обо всех рассказывают.


 Не помню в какой книге по суицидологии говорилось о том, что после демонстрации случаев насилия- увеличивается количество преступлений, после демонстрации фильмов\передач о суициде- случаев суицида. Может, они специально это делают. Я, конечно, не сторонник заговоров, но полагаю, что на ТВ работают люди, которые понимают, что делают. И знают, чем грозит каждый сюжет.

----------


## June

> Я, конечно, не сторонник заговоров, но полагаю, что на ТВ работают люди, которые понимают, что делают. И знают, чем грозит каждый сюжет.


 Очень хорошо понимают, только у них система ценностей своеобразная. Интересный сюжет грозит ростом рейтинга, а значит и доходов от рекламы. Соответственно повышается ценность сотрудников, создавших этот сюжет. 

Скоро всем наскучат сюжеты про суициды, и писать/снимать их перестанут. На годик-другой, а потом новая волна пойдет.

----------


## Lucky13

только вот странно...почему именно сейчас начали об этом так громко говорить.....почему до этого молчали?

----------


## INIESTA

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=711834&cid=520

Россию захлестнула волна подросткового суицида!

----------


## INIESTA

*



			
				Координатор Центра безопасного Интернета в России Урван Парфентьев рассказал, что за последние полгода было закрыто порядка 20 сайтов на бесплатных хостингах и групп в социальных сетях, которые представляли собой эдакие "клубы самоубийц". Они создавались подростками и ориентированы были тоже на подростков. Главное, что создать такую группу довольно просто – не нужно разрабатывать отдельный сайт и размещать его на каком-то хостинге, все это можно сделать в соцсети. Поэтому такие "клубы самоубийц", предлагающие своим посетителям "тысячу способов уйти из жизни", появляются чаще, чем закрываются.
			
		

* 

мде..

----------


## Stille

Хронология суицидов:
1 февраля в Якутске повесился 13-летний ученик седьмого класса Айсхан Слепцов. Его тело обнаружила мать, придя с работы. По словам друзей, родители Айсхана недавно развелись. Мать увезла сына из родного Верхоянска в Якутск, и мальчик тяжело переживал разлуку с отцом. СКР возбудил дело по статье "Доведение до самоубийства".
5 февраля в селе Тамбовке Амурской области повесился семиклассник. Предположительной причиной самоубийства послужил запрет родственников посещать социальные сети из-за снижения успеваемости в школе.
7 февраля в городе Лобне Московской области две школьницы - 14-летние Лиза Пецыля и Настя Королева - спрыгнули с крыши 14-этажного жилого дома на улице Чайковского. Обе погибли на месте.
8 февраля аналогичным способом свел счеты с жизнью московский школьник. 14-летний Саша Филипьев выпрыгнул из окна своей квартиры на 17-м этаже жилого дома на Варшавском шоссе после ссоры с отцом, который обвинил его в краже фотоаппарата у одноклассницы.
9 февраля в Красноярске 12-летний школьник повесился без видимых причин. Его тело нашла младшая сестра. Обстоятельства самоубийства выясняют следователи. По их сведениям, мальчик воспитывался в полной благополучной семье. Родители тоже в недоумении: по их словам, сын никаких намерений совершить самоубийство не высказывал, о ссорах и конфликтах с одноклассниками им также ничего не известно. Уголовное дело пока не возбуждено.
11 февраля 15-летняя московская школьница Диана Сивакова выбросилась с 23-го этажа высотного дома. Незадолго до гибели девочка обсуждала с родными и одноклассниками эпидемию суицидов среди российских подростков.

Интересно чего ещё стоит ожидать?

----------


## June

> Интересно чего ещё стоит ожидать?


 Стоит ожидать скорого прекращения сообщений о суицидах в прессе, потому что людям надоедает часто читать одно и то же.

----------


## Takhisis

а тем временем: 
вот тут пишут, как полицайка подстрекала 13-летнюю девочку к самоубийству
http://lifenews.ru/news/82300

и здесь эту ситуацию комментирует дама-психиатр
http://gutta-honey.livejournal.com/297813.html

----------


## Black_rose

> возможно....но тут поражает ещё решительность этих девочек, подумайте -  сколько нужно смелости что бы это сделать, кто-нибудь стоял из вас на крыше дома или на высоком балконе и думал о том что сейчас или не сейчас, и вспомните что вы ощущали в тот момент...трудно представить просто


 согласна полностью

----------


## Данька

А если все таки вернуться к Насте и Лизе. Ну чисто ради интереса. Во первых легкость с которой они это сделали, (уж извините, я когда стоял на крыше 16тиэтажки с желанием сигануть вниз, так я отползал от края на дрожащих коленках), во вторых причины. Если с Настей еще как-то понятно, то с Лизой вообще тупняк. Судя по ее ВК, она была релаьно доброй, сострадающей и все такое.Было пару депрессивных постов типа, а может без меня будет лучше. Но походу никак не сравнимо с ВК Алены Графской. Во вторых она не боялась наказания за прогулы, т.к. она не прогуливала , а официально болела. Кста о ней вообще мало инфы, больше гворят о Насте. Но если чесно, скажите мне, кто нить из вас может сигануть с крышы вот просто так за компанию? Походу папа Насти Королевой (и его сестра) стойко держатся за мысль об убийстве (из причин, у Насти оказалась разорвана куртка),но как обьяснить прощальные подарки и записки, оставленые дома у Лизы? Папа Насти гворит, что почерк на записке (у подарков) не Настин, но хз. И гвоорит , что никто не видел как они держались за руки, падая. Хотя девочка-свидетельница это подтвердила. Она сказала, что видела, что они летели вниз вместе и рацепились уже в районе 4го этажа. НЕпонятки, зачем девочки. идущие на самоубийство, взяли на крышу фотоаппарат и паспорт (Настя Королева), или она по жизни с ними ходила? С теми же криками непонятки. Многие люди слышали жуткие крики, когда девочки падали, а мужчина (который щупал их пульс), гворил, что была полная тишина а потом удар и сработала сигнализация. Не слышать криков он никак не мог, т.к. находился кажецо на улице в этот момент. С предсметрными записками  (другими, которые нашли по многочисленным версиям в карманах девочек, возле тел девочек, в сумках, оставленых на крыше), тоже непонятно. Содержание их не разглашается, хотя во многих новостных статьях в инете там версии - что им лучше умереть, чем выслушивать позорные порицания за прогулы, а у Лизы "Я буду ценить всегда только тех, кто со мной до последнего...". хотя эта цытата висела у нее на стене Вконтакте. Если честно, тут все настолько запутано, и если кто то сможет все это собрать в более менее осмысленную кучу и прикинуть хотя бы примерные мотивы их поступка...

----------


## AlexAngelAD

Что бы составить объективную картину нужно иметь доступ ко всем материалам: к запискам, подаркам, обстановке в комнате, поговорить с друзьями, родителями, приятелями - даже с продавцам магазинов, где бывали девочки, к их компьютерам. Наличие третьего лица вполне можно определить по косвенным признакам при доступе к биллингу телефона и записям камер наблюдения, а также при составлении тайм-карты последних нескольких дней. Это огромная работа, такое расследование проводят при заказных убийствах. Если папа Насти говорит что почерк не тот, нужна графологическая экспертиза. Без вышеуказанных данных, все останется не более чем домыслами и догадками.

----------


## Данька

> Что бы составить объективную картину нужно иметь доступ ко всем материалам


 точняк т.к.инфа везде противоречивая. Скорее всего даже после расследования причной будет (было) указано именно самоубийство, да скорее всего так и есть. Но реально, насколько должен быть притуплен инстинкт самосахранения, чтобы сделать это с такой легкостью. Тоже самое с Сиваковой и Борисовской (кот. "причину моей смерти ищите в интернете"). Как так получаетсо, чтобы будучи в трезвом рассудке, не имея больмень тяжелого психоэмоционального состояния (типа там затяжной депрессии и т.п.) вот так вот за нефиг делать сигануть с крыши или залезть в петлю.

----------


## AlexAngelAD

> ...Но реально, насколько должен быть притуплен инстинкт самосахранения, чтобы сделать это с такой легкостью...


 Вы зря считаете инстинкт самосохранения таким всесильным. Вот 18-летних парней отправляют убивать и умирать - инстинкт молчит. Пожарные входят в горящий дом - инстинкт молчит. Хотя, казалось бы, должен трубить в барабаны. Нужно понимать, что внутренняя цепочка рассуждений, при отсутствии стороннего наблюдателя - всегда идеальна: Вы всегда выиграете спор у самих себя.

----------


## Lucky13

> Вы зря считаете инстинкт самосохранения таким всесильным. Вот 18-летних парней отправляют убивать и умирать - инстинкт молчит. Пожарные входят в горящий дом - инстинкт молчит. Хотя, казалось бы, должен трубить в барабаны. Нужно понимать, что внутренняя цепочка рассуждений, при отсутствии стороннего наблюдателя - всегда идеальна: Вы всегда выиграете спор у самих себя.


 я с тобой соверешнно согласен...

----------


## Данька

> Вы зря считаете инстинкт самосохранения таким всесильным. Вот 18-летних парней отправляют убивать и умирать - инстинкт молчит. Пожарные входят в горящий дом - инстинкт молчит. Хотя, казалось бы, должен трубить в барабаны.


 Не знаю как всесильным, но по идее должен быть очень сильным. Т.к. инстинкт это уровень подсознания. И все таки солдат или пожарник, он не идут на верную смерть. Взависимости от силы того же инстинкта у них присутствует то или иное ощущение опасности, но уверен эти люди действовали бы по разному в случае где они НАМЕРЕВАЮТСЯ выжить и в случае  где они ЗНАЮТ что наверняка умрут.

----------


## AlexAngelAD

> Не знаю как всесильным, но по идее должен быть очень сильным. Т.к. инстинкт это уровень подсознания. И все таки солдат или пожарник, он не идут на верную смерть. Взависимости от силы того же инстинкта у них присутствует то или иное ощущение опасности, но уверен эти люди действовали бы по разному в случае где они НАМЕРЕВАЮТСЯ выжить и в случае  где они ЗНАЮТ что наверняка умрут.


 Инстинкт самосохранения силен. Также как и инстинкт размножения, но это не приводит к тому - что люди прыгают друг на друга. Инстинкт облечен в рамки. Субъективная оценка опасности - это лишь способ закрыть инстинкт в рамках. Солдат ложится на гранату ЗНАЯ наверняка что умрет. Пожарный, входящий в здание, безусловно НАМЕРЕВАЕТСЯ выжить, но цель его спасти - даже и ценой своей жизни (ЗНАЕТ). 
Я все это к тому, что нельзя исключить наличие цепи рассуждений погибших в этом же ключе: *умирая, мы спасаем*... И как бы нам, сторонним наблюдателям не казалось это пафосным/анекдотичным/убогим, для них это могла быть четкая, логичная причинно-следственная цепь.

----------


## Данька

Ну короче можно принять такую аксиому - есть люди, которым могут покончить с собой за нефиг делать потому что они такие есть. Где-то примерно так.

----------


## AlexAngelAD

> Ну короче можно принять такую аксиому - есть люди, которым могут покончить с собой за нефиг делать потому что они такие есть. Где-то примерно так.


 Аксиома немного другая. 
Люди могут покончить с собой без видимых причин только для стороннего наблюдателя.

----------


## Данька

> Аксиома немного другая. 
> Люди могут покончить с собой без видимых причин только для стороннего наблюдателя.


 Под нефиг делать я имею ввиду, что сделать это легко. Не в состоянии тяжелой депрессии. не притупив сознание алкоголем или нарктотиками, вот так вот в трезвом уме и ясной памяти залезть на 16 этаж и прыгнуть вниз.  А по поводу причин, мне бы очень хотелось знать, что толкнуло на это именно Пецылю.

----------


## AlexAngelAD

> Под нефиг делать я имею ввиду, что сделать это легко. Не в состоянии тяжелой депрессии. не притупив сознание алкоголем или нарктотиками, вот так вот в трезвом уме и ясной памяти залезть на 16 этаж и прыгнуть вниз.  А по поводу причин, мне бы очень хотелось знать, что толкнуло на это именно Пецылю.


 Вот Вам и ответ. Страх появляется не всегда, либо страх уходит - когда решение окончательное. Алкоголь и наркотики нужны только для преодоления страха, но если его нет, то и ингибиторы не нужны.

----------


## Just Another Star

когда в голове возникает этот импульс умереть - не нужна никакая смелость, ни наркотики или алкоголь. на самом деле все предельно просто. делаешь шаг вперед с крыши, ну или в моем случае под подъезжающий поезд в метро. и мыслей в тот момент вообще никаких нету, ни страха, абсолютная пустота. и если бы меня друг не схватил за руку я бы сейчас это не писала. а вот если очень долго сидеть и обдумывать свою смерть то ничего не получиться. только может игра на публику и немного крови с вен. инфа 100%

----------


## AlexAngelAD

> когда в голове возникает этот импульс умереть - не нужна никакая смелость, ни наркотики или алкоголь. на самом деле все предельно просто. делаешь шаг вперед с крыши, ну или в моем случае под подъезжающий поезд в метро. и мыслей в тот момент вообще никаких нету, ни страха, абсолютная пустота. и если бы меня друг не схватил за руку я бы сейчас это не писала. а вот если очень долго сидеть и обдумывать свою смерть то ничего не получиться. только может игра на публику и немного крови с вен. инфа 100%


 Об этом и сказано выше. Все верно. В любом случае импульсу предшествует внутренний диалог. Любое решение проходит стадию осознания - не всегда в форме диалога. Эта стадия у всех разная по длительности. У кого-то занимает всю жизнь. То что описываете Вы, - "...импульс умереть...", - согласуется с "Кот Шрёдингера" - когда Вы знаете и не знаете одновременно.

----------


## Just Another Star

> Об этом и сказано выше. Все верно. В любом случае импульсу предшествует внутренний диалог. Любое решение проходит стадию осознания - не всегда в форме диалога. Эта стадия у всех разная по длительности. У кого-то занимает всю жизнь. То что описываете Вы, - "...импульс умереть...", - согласуется с "Кот Шрёдингера" - когда Вы знаете и не знаете одновременно.


 да причем здесь кот Шрёдингера? тут ты или знаешь или нет. это же не покупка какой-то вещи, когда еще не решил. это вполне принятое решение. лично мое мнение

----------


## puma

> Lucky13, в таком возрасте не осознается еще, что смерть - это НАВСЕГДА...это еще мысли типа "вот я умру, и буду смотреть, как вы все будете да мной плакать"


 Я с вами не соглашусь. Если в этом возрасте у девочек есть настолько серьёзные душевные проблемы (именно душевные) и они идут на суицид, даже если у них попытка будет неудачной, в дальнейшей жизни они либо покончат с собой, либо 100% будут такие мысли на разных этапах жизни.

Мне было 14 лет, когда у меня была попытка суицида, реальная попытка, без мыслей "вот я умру, и буду смотреть, как вы все будете да мной плакать". Ничего не вышло, но приближение смерти прочувствовалось и было пугающе страшно. Хорошо, что с крыши не сиганула, у меня страх перед таким способом самоубийств.

И знаете, уже прошло 10 лет, а моё состояние не улучшилось и порой я жалею, что я не умерла тогда. Пусть мне было 14 лет и был какой-то, как вы все выражаетесь, юношеский максимализм, я знала что делаю, твердо знала и никого не известила, даже записок не оставляла.

Ничего не меняется с возрастом, становится только хуже, особенно когда понимаешь, что жизнь дерьмо при любых условиях. Я много в жизни увидела, пережила, но жить мне не хочется и сейчас...

Не только жизнь заканчивается, но и при жизни всё заканчивается, от этого больно. Живой человек чувствует боль, мертвый  - нет. Я не верю в загробную жизнь, нет никаких душ без тела, нет никакого ада и рая. Ад - это жизнь. Может после жизни как раз таки наступит рай?...

----------


## Rum

Вот уже год прошёл практически, а я до сих пор их помню...
Именно этих двух девочек, хотя постоянно по новостям показывают подобное, те же недавние события в Новосибирске, но вот они запали в душу прямо.
Регулярно захожу на их странички вконтакте, но, разумеется, там не может быть ничего нового. 
За это время даже появилось ощущение, что я их знала...
Странно так.

----------


## Traumerei

А можно ссылки на вконтакте ?

P.S. У меня также имеется "любимый дневник" давно уже почившего не своей смертью человека. Каждый раз, когда открываю его в интернете - то в записях нахожу нечто новое, одни заметки приводят к другим и всё это переплетается в сеть размышлений... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Жалко, что так вышло...

----------


## Rum

> А можно ссылки на вконтакте ?
> 
> P.S. У меня также имеется "любимый дневник" давно уже почившего не своей смертью человека. Каждый раз, когда открываю его в интернете - то в записях нахожу нечто новое, одни заметки приводят к другим и всё это переплетается в сеть размышлений... Жалко, что так вышло...


 http://vk.com/id137023742 - первая
и вторая http://vk.com/id106582627

----------


## Traumerei

Спасибо.

----------


## Rum

> Спасибо.


 Не за что)
А на дневник можно ссылку?) Хотелось бы взглянуть..

----------


## Traumerei

http://light-medelis.livejournal.com/
знаменитый, в своём роде, дневник...

----------


## Rum

> http://light-medelis.livejournal.com/
> знаменитый, в своём роде, дневник...


 Он покончил с собой?

----------


## Traumerei

в 2005-ом. В прессе и интернете много заметок об этом

----------


## Игорёк

сопли жуете ?!!!!!
Еслиб девченки были какими-нибудь физическими уродками, и не имели бы таких сопливых фоток, врятли кто бы стал их вспоминать и смотреть.. 
Я помню как на одной странице девушки умершей от рака, бал камент на стене "Такая красавица и мама.. Как же не справедлива жизнь!!".. Так и хотелось написать - " а если бы она была одинокая уродина - было бы справедливо??!"
Раздражает когда по сми при несчастных случаях ставят акцент на том что человек был счастлив, светло смотрел в будущее, типа собирался замуж/жениться, и все у него складывалось хорошо. Как буд-то смерть того у которого не все хорошо - менее значительна. Это все как минимум не этично.

----------


## Игорёк

у меня соседка по дому, с каким-то явным генетическим заболеванием, наподобие синдрома дауна. Помню в детстве, когда еще женственность и социальность не имели большого значения, мы вместе бегали играли. она старше меня на год-два, тоесть ей сейчас чуть за 30. Полный асоциал. заговаривается. вообщем случай понастоящему клинический. Так вот ее смерть да и жизнь, у меня вызывает чувства. Это ужас!!! А те симпотяжки с фотками в бикини на пляже Патайи, которые оказались больны и умерли в самом расцвете сил - не вызывают ни малейшего сострадания.

----------


## Fleshly

> Полный асоциал. заговаривается. вообщем случай понастоящему клинический. Так вот ее смерть да и жизнь, у меня вызывает чувства. Это ужас!!! А те симпотяжки с фотками в бикини на пляже Патайи, которые оказались больны и умерли в самом расцвете сил - не вызывают ни малейшего сострадания.


 жалко её. но с другой стороны, если красотки, бывшие на пляже Патайи, совершили самоубийство в полном расцвете сил, разве они не заслуживают хоть капли сострадания, или нужно обязательно быть уродками в бедной семье с заболеванием?

----------


## Игорёк

Может и заслуживают, но вызывают не у всех, и не настолько. 
Разница принципиальна в том что красавицы сумели опробовать все аспекты жизни, и скорее всего какое-то время в ней были счастливы. а у больных уродок небыло такой возможности. Вся их жизнь состояла на 100% из фрустрации и черноты. Но люди настолько циницны что таких людей просто не замечают, как и их проблем.

нечто аналогичное было на форуме, про детей.. стереотипно принято считать что несчастная женщина только та которая потеряла ребенка, а не та которая не имела его вообще. Первую будут жалеть и сострадать, а вторую просто не заметят. Хотя их личная трагедия по своей значимости равна. Только в первом случае счастье-горе, а во втором хроническая тоска.

----------


## Fleshly

> Может и заслуживают, но вызывают не у всех, и не настолько. 
> Разница принципиальна в том что красавицы сумели опробовать все аспекты жизни, и скорее всего какое-то время в ней были счастливы. а у больных уродок небыло такой возможности. Вся их жизнь состояла на 100% из фрустрации и черноты.


 Да, можно сказать, тоже стереотип, если "красотка и богатая", то тебя, такую тварь, не жалко.
Я с тобой соглашусь, что их больше намного жалко, и жизнь их совсем на ином уровне боли.. мне тех девочек тоже, как тебе не жалко. просто не совсем это правильно, хотя мне ли судить.

----------


## Викторыч

> у меня соседка по дому, с каким-то явным генетическим заболеванием, наподобие синдрома дауна.


 В древности такую бы не оставили. Обряд перепекания такой был. По сказкам передан в наше время. Где Бабка-Яга Иванушку дурачка в печку посадила. Это христианство такое отменило под видом некоего милосердия. Христосам бы всех в даунах держать. Ну тогда нация не станет совершенной, а в пропасть будет лететь. После перепекания Собь снова являлась в этот мир, но уже в здравом теле.

----------


## Rum

> сопли жуете ?!!!!!
> Еслиб девченки были какими-нибудь физическими уродками, и не имели бы таких сопливых фоток, врятли кто бы стал их вспоминать и смотреть.. 
> Я помню как на одной странице девушки умершей от рака, бал камент на стене "Такая красавица и мама.. Как же не справедлива жизнь!!".. Так и хотелось написать - " а если бы она была одинокая уродина - было бы справедливо??!"
> Раздражает когда по сми при несчастных случаях ставят акцент на том что человек был счастлив, светло смотрел в будущее, типа собирался замуж/жениться, и все у него складывалось хорошо. Как буд-то смерть того у которого не все хорошо - менее значительна. Это все как минимум не этично.


 Я разве где-то написала "ой, какие они были хорошие, счастливые, как жалко"? Я лишьсказала, что именно эти девочки почему-то не выходят из головы.

----------


## lisenok

> Я вот одно чето не понимаю. Причем тут тот случай который показали по ТВ? Я тоже вчера случайно застал такое в новостях. Еще там говорилось что наша страна на первом месте по суициду среди подростков!
> Так то оно странно что люди уходят так рано. Может в школе им плохо жилось раз по "вроде 13-14 лет" или может как часто бывает не взаимная любовь у подростков.
> 
> Бывает короче....


 У школьников причиной СУ часто бывает, то что у них проблемы в школе (в коллективе). Сколько есть случаев издевательств, изнасилований или когда забивают до полусмерти! И это все  могут часто еще на камеру снимать. Моральное издевательство тоже не лучше! У детей еще психика не развитая. На это все многие учителя и руководство школы смотрят сквозь пальцы! Они же боятся за честь школы! Ребенок же не всегда может рассказать это своим родителям по некоторым причинам, а бывает, что и родители на это должного внимания не обращают. Они же всегда заняты. Вот и остается ребенок со своими проблемами один на один.

----------

